# West Bay



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

It's been a while since I have posted up so here we go!

Went out this last Friday on the transitional day after the front. We were greeted with calm winds and an outgoing tide until about 11am. First stop on a reef yielded one redfish with little bait to be seen! Next stop was across the bay to the north shoreline to fish a back lake. Tons of bait in the lake but the fish were just not feeding yet other than a few blow ups and a few missed strikes! As we drifted closer to the shore I saw a few tails wagging around so I maneuvered us closer to the eastern bank of the mouth! First cast on a clown spook bagged a nice red! We then proceeded to pole our way around the bank and into the ICW working the grass lines to find tailing reds feeding in 6" to 3' of water... Both JimmyD and I were able to catch our limit of reds. After we caught our reds we went looking for some trout drifting about 4 areas in upper west. This produced several other redfish that were released and NO trout. All fish were caught on the major with the moon down under. Lures of choice were a faded pumpkinseed assassin that had been mixed in with a limetruese, a 52 chartreuse mr, and of course JimmyD's bait of choice a pearl gulp! One of the reds I cleaned must of had 40 small 1" white shrimp in its belly! Great day on the H2O...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Add to FishFinder's report.*

First someone forgot to bring his waders. 

So we did pole but I did pull the Baby Cat down the bank by wade. Nice clear water. Nearly stepped on an 18 inch flounder in ankle deep water and a bunch of others took off as the BC came by.

Before the wind came up it was like mid coast sight casting for reds. It was a lot of fun sight casting to reds working the edges of the canal.

I tried a popping cork and gold spoon during the day and different locations with no hits on either.

Pearl 3 inch shrimp did the trick for sight casting and later drifting some of the shallows.

Did not see a trout but counting a few undersized reds we caught 12-14 reds.

Fun time with a good buddy.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Ok since JimD had to mention I forgot my waders! I now have to let you know I spotted all his fish for him to catch


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I could have caught a lot more if I had been wading and not have been pulling the boat along with my wingman high and dry because of no waders.  

Though I did get my limit of reds sight casting at that location if I was like another fishing buddy that we fish with I would have cut him off on most of the sight casting instead of giving him first cast at some of the fish since I had mine.  


Seriously: 
If you are running down the icw you might want to go slow and look at the shallow banks if they have clear water and wind protected.

On average it took at least 5 minutes after any boat came by either icw or outside Green's cut to have the fish start back working again even though a couple of the boats idled by it made no difference. The fish moved out or quit working for several minutes.


----------

